# Mars 100 GPS Unit. -



## Oddsocks (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, so we see them every week, a "what GPS thread". After finding that iphone apps were banned in comps, I needed a basic unit just to offer accurate green distances.  Playing most courses you know how far bunkers and hazards are, but I found my GPS usage was only on approach shots to greens and par 3 tee shots, so I didnâ€™t need a all singing and dancing shot plotting digital score card GPS like some of the other units on the market.

So whats on offerâ€¦. Only needing the front/middle/back distances it was out of the Mars100 or Garmin S1.  The garmin comes with no costs, but at the same time I donâ€™t wear a watch so didnâ€™t know if I could play in one or not, for that reason the mars100 was a good option in a limited market.

So what did I get for Â£129.00

A nice compact little GPS unit, very lightweight which could sit in my pocket or the bag and not take up any space, complete with a colour screen for an added bonus on the eye.  In the box the unit is complete with all software needed as you would expect and is sold complete with belt clip, USB cable and 240v plug charger along with a nice neoprean case. As a bonus with the bundle from American golf you get a free life time membership to the mygolfgps site which is normally $9.95, and 10 course downloads which normally costs $9.95 per 10 courses also, which is about Â£0.70p

Setting up was an effortless task, simply put the unit on charge for 5 hours until fully charged. Mean while install the software, and register a new account on mygolfgps.com which takes a couple of minutes. Your prompted to register your serial number and thatâ€™s it job done. A quick email across to mars100 support and within 5 hours my course download credits were credited to my account.

Download the courses couldnâ€™t be easier, the only downside is I would suggest making a list of the courses you have downloaded as they are downloaded.  This is because they are downloaded in the form of a code such as 50546702374.gof, this could be "The London Club" but doesnâ€™t show on the software file for the PC as the course name, just the code. Once downloaded to the PC simply copy from your file downloads into the software file and drag them onto the mars unit and itâ€™s done.

So your courses are on, select the course you are playing, select which teeâ€™s you are using and your ready to go. Operating is easy, up and down keys allow you to change hold, the page key gives the hole info such as length, par and stroke index and the menu button allows you to measure shot length.

Overall a great little unit with very small running costs. Complete with 10 downloads this would suit someone who plays the same courses regular and knows the hazards are there, but running the unit isnâ€™t expensive and its very easy to use.  A 5 hour charge will enable you two full rounds without a recharge.

Course Download Costs:

$9.95 for 10
$24.95 for unlimited for one year.


Full specs on www.mars100.co.uk including all optional accessories.


----------



## granters (Jun 21, 2011)

Great review. I wish more people would take the time. Really helpful as i'm considering one myself


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 21, 2011)

Really glad it helped, like you said if your going to put a review up take the time to make it worth while


----------



## bigslice (Jun 23, 2011)

nice review, are you able to plot your course if it isnt listed?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, then you can upload it yourself


----------



## bigslice (Jun 24, 2011)

thats it im getting one, cheers


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 24, 2011)

Just double check the course plotting but I'm sure it can be done, the full specs are on the link and they have a virtual like chat facility for any questions


----------



## john0 (Jun 25, 2011)

You can plot your own courses - I plotted our temp greens on mine so I could get the yardages when we played them


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

How accurate is it??


----------



## bigslice (Jul 28, 2011)

got mine yesterday, still to use it. although next saturday at walker putter comp will get an outing


----------

